# Is Google down?



## legalxchech (Oct 18, 2011)

Is Google down? I can't seem to get to it on my phone. Browsers say bad URL and give me a reference number:

#9.535eb43.1336497225.b36622a

I can get to other sites so I know it's not the browsers (because I tried them all). Any one else have this problem?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Working fine here on my phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

The site is working fine for me. Did you accidentally block something that will cause you to not be able to connect?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## legalxchech (Oct 18, 2011)

squan01 said:


> The site is working fine for me. Did you accidentally block something that will cause you to not be able to connect?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


How would I go about checking if I did block it or not?


----------



## legalxchech (Oct 18, 2011)

It's working again. Weird.

Admin can delete thread.


----------



## tjk2795 (Jul 25, 2011)

legalxchech said:


> It's working again. Weird.
> 
> Admin can delete thread.


it was down for me too, browser worked fine for any other site but any google stuff, (search, images, shopping, etc) were not working in the browser. no idea what it could've been.


----------



## Shine 52 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm having issues myself. Getting a sign in error on my phone. G-Mail keeps asking me for a password and market won't work. Gtalk still works. Weird.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Busphan (Jun 6, 2011)

Use your Gmail from a computer. I had the same problem this morning and had to reset my password because of suspicious activity from Japan. :-(

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

